# FUNERAL museum - pics of hearses and coffins



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! That place is in my neck of the woods! I need to visit there....many thanks for posting pixs!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

now those are great pictures , thanks for sharing , their are some beautiful hearses there wow .


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

OH no... more hearse pictures, more ideas!!haha!! THanks for the post it was really interesting!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the pics...very cool.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't stop thinking about building a replica of the Snow White coffin and putting a decaying Snow in there... sort of a twisted, evil ending to the fairy tale where the prince never showed and she just rotted away...


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

Beautiful pics, love the vintage stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What an interesting thread! I was just fascinated. Thanks you so much for thinking of doing this.... very cool.






Frankie's Girl said:


> I can't stop thinking about building a replica of the Snow White coffin and putting a decaying Snow in there... sort of a twisted, evil ending to the fairy tale where the prince never showed and she just rotted away...


OK, that is such a cool idea!!!!!!


----------



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

Love the Snow White idea! Extremely creepy!

The Museum looks so interesting and creepy! Would be a good place to visit in October!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Frankie's Girl,

That stuff is amazing! I love the historical facts and tid-bits. Please, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

*More pics...*

I have to post a couple more, just because... 









A Sleigh (or is it slay?  ) hearse from the mid 1800s.









The oldest hearse in the place: circa 1830. 









Detail of the black hearse from the first post. The "fabric and tassels" are carved.









1916 Packard funeral BUS! The only surviving example, this 1916 funeral bus was built to carry not only the coffin, but all of the flower arrangements and pallbearers and 20 mourners in the back! It unfortunately didn't stay in service very long because during one funeral, the weight distribution unbalanced it going up a hill, tipped the whole thing backwards and dumped the mourners and coffin out of the back... it was retired pretty quickly.









The poor widow would be enshrouded in dull black (no luster allowed to signify the shine had gone out of her life). She was only allowed to wear black for the next two years - but dull purple was allowed after the first year of mourning.









Exact replica of President Lincoln's casket. Apparently nicer caskets at this time were wood, but covered with broadcloth so no wood actually showed. Lincoln's was studded with silver studs and stars and thick white fringe.

Okay, I'll stop now. I just geeked out so much about all of this, and the only ones who could appreciate it beside my hubby are the folks on this forum!


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

WOW! Thanks for sharing! That looks like it would be one very interesting place.
Well... for folks like us at least!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Very interesting, Frankie's Girl. I had recently seen a white childrens hearse on ebay. Did they have the Motor Home Hearse? The coffin went in a "basement" compartment and the mourners rode in style in the Luxury Coach. Thanks for bringing us those pics and facts.


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

This is amazing! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, I really enjoyed the pictures. Wished I lived near this museum.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! I so wish I could go to Texas to see this place.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

There is a funeral museum in Springfield, Illinois, Museum of Funeral Customs, Springfield, Illinois
But the one in Houston is obviously bigger! Great pics!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Keep posting more!! The oldest hearse the detail in that is gorgeous!!! And the snow white casket bizarre but yet beautiful. Keep posting and we will keep reading love it


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Most of those are very unique; I've definitely never seen a sled-like hearse before (could come in handy here in Michigan sometimes).


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I can't stop thinking about building a replica of the Snow White coffin and putting a decaying Snow in there... sort of a twisted, evil ending to the fairy tale where the prince never showed and she just rotted away...


HAHA what a hoot I LOVE that idea.
Snow White always got on my nerves. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see more casket pics.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I think that is most of the really good shots. I did put the all of the pics in my album over on Haunt Forum if you are a member, I think it will let you view my albums... (I'm Frankie-s Girl over there!).



I wish I'd thought about the albums earlier!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*Frankie's Girl*, those are some amazing pieces. The sleigh coffin is beautiful! I'd love to have the mannequin with the black face in the widow's clothes display too. 

*evilbob*, thanks for the link. We get down to Springfield occasionally - will have to wake the dead around here for another trip  !


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you FG. I really enjoyed those. It is quite fascinating to see the old hearses. I think about old cars or wagons but never thought about what old hearses would look like. You don't really ever see them in movies, even ones about long ago. Your pictures are good too. 

And I love the decomposed Snow White idea, too. Crazy good.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

The three person coffin story is nuts! Really neat pictures and all very interesting.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Again, thanks for sharing all these pics. These shots are great. I really wish I could go to the museum in person. Beautiful stuff, and great little history tid-bits, too.

The hearse sleight is very interested - something I wouldn't have thought of.

Neat stuff!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

This museum is definitely going on my list of places to visit! Many thanks for posting your pics and providing the information from the exhibits.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I can't stop thinking about building a replica of the Snow White coffin and putting a decaying Snow in there... sort of a twisted, evil ending to the fairy tale where the prince never showed and she just rotted away...


OMG, best...idea...ever. I SO want to see that if you build it.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting those great pics! 

I was in Houston on business a few months ago and was heartbroken to not have had time to visit the Funeral Museum. Next time!


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

WOW! Nice pics.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh wow! That would be so cool to visit!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

bumping up for Gothikim and anyone else interested


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Frankie's Girl said:


> bumping up for Gothikim and anyone else interested


Thanks, hon!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Great photo's Frankies Girl .....What a great thing to bring to the forum....so many ideas & I loved the mourners dresses.

Evil Bob....I'm originally a Chicagoan, I'm gonna have to check out that Museum in Springfield on one of my trips home! Thanks for adding that.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Oooh how neat!! My boyfriend and I would love that. There's a Museum of Death in Los Angeles that we are meaning to check out on our next trip. I love all these macabre places.


----------



## Daywalker1966 (May 25, 2011)

The pictures are awesome, I really like the wooden casket.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I never dreamed that there was such a place! Very cool! 

I'm clicking over to HauntForum to see your album!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Forgot about this thread until now. Thanks


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Mayfest + Funeral Stuff= "Jim"?*

No, no matter what anyone thought I was not responsible for the Illinois Funeral Director's display here that Mayfest!
It had been arranged via the local undertakers! ("Duh?")
Alot of interesting stuff and pictures in the traveling exhibit that day.

I was told that the big barn that was behind The Ravens Grin Inn housed the 2 big, black stallions belonging to the undertaker .
"There were stalls for 37 horses" the 98 yr. old retired farmer (and slight relative of mine had said.)
Strange. The psychic had told me there are 37 ghosts in my house! So..maybe each house-ghost has his own horse? OR, maybe the house is haunted by 37 horse-ghosts!?
"WILBUR!" (The ghost of Mr. Ed!)

Several yrs. ago the Prairie Advocate newspaper in Lanark, Ill. had an article you could access on-line about the 1870 cast-iron coffin that was found beached along the Miss. River after a flood. It had washed out from a riverside graveyard upstream someplace.
Unlike most coffins this one resembled a pea-pod with fancy vinework in the cast iron and a small window on the lid.
Wouldn't we all like to make that final destination in a cast iron-pea-pod coffin with a window that floats?
"I've laid under this dirt long enough, I'm taking a cruise down river for awhile, see yah!"


----------



## Houston Haunter (Apr 26, 2011)

I have been to that museum many times even took my 6 y/o son with me the last time... A friend of mine works for the person who owns the money coffin!!! How was the vatican display? It was under construction when I was there last... Great Photos


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Great pics, thanks.

Love the details on the black hearse.


----------

